# 2002 J/80 for sale on EBay



## CharlestonBW (Nov 7, 2002)

(Please excuse the commercial post, but this is a great opportunity.)

FOR SALE: 2002 J/80 #439 Brand new - sailed three times.

Four North sails including class and PHRF headsails. Triad trailer. Outboard. No bottom paint - drysailed only. Great opportunity to buy an almost new J/80 for less than new, and without the wait! OFFERED FOR SALE ON EBay - item #: 
1872084745 - BIDDING STARTED AT NOON WEDNESDAY Nov. 6, 2002. 
Lying Charleston, SC. Our trade - time to sell to make room for new inventory. 

Charleston Boatworks 
843-554-7757 
[email protected]


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I''m sure the people at Sailnet would be glad to sell you some ad space in the form of a banner ad or whatever.

I am going to email you at:

[email protected]

So that I can tell you directly that I will never buy a boat from a broker/dealer that is so desperate they need to improperly use message boards. There is no excuse for a commercial post.

I hope everyone that reads this post emails you and tells you what they think of your marketing.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Here is a copy of my email to the above mentioned cheapskate:

Hi,

I have a 1972 C&C 30 MK!. I am willing to trade you even for the Jboat! Yes thats right I''m offering you an even swap. Lucky you!!

I figure since you are so desperate or dim that you need to waste space on message boards that don''t welcome commercial posts you might jump be willing to jump on the chance to unload your J80.

You might get 16000 for the C&C so it might sell quicker for you. Only a marketing genuis such as yourself would pass up this deal!

May the emails of a million sailnet members clog you server,

Robert J. Gallagher
C&C 30 "TRYSAIL"
Pawcatuck CT
[email protected]


----------

